# SCAM WARNING - Avoid AMTOOL.COM



## AR1911 (Jun 15, 2013)

SCAM WARNING - Avoid AMTOOL.COM

In May I placed a $126 order with AMtools.com.
The same day I placed a 2nd order for $53.
After a week with no shipping update I inquired about both orders. The reply said they were moving and some orders were delayed. I received the $53 order a few days later.
No response on the larger order, which was paid through Paypal. Several attempts to contact them produced no response at all.
After 3 weeks I filed a claim with Paypal.  That is currently proceeding. The seller has not responded to Paypal on this claim. His deadline was 6/14.  

At this date the money has not yet been restored to my Paypal Account.
AMtools.com website is still up and appears to be accepting orders.
The prices are very tempting. Caveat emptor


----------



## furpo (Jun 15, 2013)

PayPal will refund your money if seller has money in their bank account that PayPal is linked to. 
Good Luck on that!
I always  pay PayPal with my Credit card. It is easy to dispute charge on credit card which will refund your money from PayPal.
PayPal doesn't like this and say's they will cancel your account if you do it 3 times in one year!
Hey it works for me!


----------



## AR1911 (Jun 15, 2013)

I was about to reverse the charges on my debit card when I took another look. That $126 came from a Paypal balance, only $1.04 came from my debit card.   I run everything through a debit card in Paypal, unless I have a balance.   
    Lesson learned - keep the Paypal account empty and use plastic every time.


----------



## Metalmann (Jun 15, 2013)

Lately, I've been ordering lots of electronic parts from China. 

Been using Paypal for them all....sometimes it takes 6-8 weeks for the items to get here. Then, some items get here in 2 weeks.

Only order from American companies, when I need parts fast. But, they are usually 3-5 times the price.

Sad state of affairs, in this Great Country.


----------



## aliva (Jun 16, 2013)

I just check AMTOOL.COM, the domain is for sale


----------



## Gerritt (Jun 16, 2013)

aliva said:


> I just check AMTOOL.COM, the domain is for sale



The site is AMTools.com, which is not for sale 

If they drop ship from China then 3 weeks is not enough time. Not good however that they are not responding. The mailing address is in CA.

gerrit


----------



## icore3user (Jun 16, 2013)

AR1911 said:


> I was about to reverse the charges on my debit card when I took another look. That $126 came from a Paypal balance, only $1.04 came from my debit card.   I run everything through a debit card in Paypal, unless I have a balance.
> Lesson learned - keep the Paypal account empty and use plastic every time.



I am with Furpo on this one. I always Paypal with a credit card, I have allready hit my 10k limit, I then close the account and re open a new one, and a new 10k limit is set. The Paypal money back issue is worthless if the seller closes or has no money in the account. I learned that one years ago when I got burned for about 45.00 from a seller in Germany. Since then I do not buy from untrusted sellers ( in or outside of eBay ), even if I am backing my Paypal with a CC.

- Al


----------



## PurpLev (Jun 17, 2013)

amtools.com is california based - not china.

from what it seems, it's a one-man-show type business, and probably not his main business. it may just be that he is moving and indeed does not have time to divert to holding orderes/paypal disputes, or it may be a way to buy more time- who knows... from my experience it's a risky place to order from, question is - is that risk worth while?


----------



## AR1911 (Jun 17, 2013)

Moving or not, taking a customers money and not providing the goods is theft.
Ignoring emails and phone calls is willful.

In a decade or more of many online transactions, I have had no other problems such as this.

This guy is a thief, pure and simple.


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 17, 2013)

I wonder who this guy really is? 800watt was on ebay for years the he disappeared lather he was back with a nother name only lasted a short while.

It mite be him!

Paul


----------



## Frank Ford (Jun 17, 2013)

I had a similar problem with a small eBay "store."  Finally had PayPal claw back a payment.  Then after a month, I got a message from the seller who wanted to clean up his reputation by sending me a portion of my order as a freebie.  He did that gesture, and a couple of weeks later a relative contacted me with details of the situation.  He'd let his business lapse suddenly when he went into hospital, then tried to rebuild after returning, only to expire shortly after.

What seemed at my end to be the actions of a scammer turned out to be those of a few folks doing the best they could under the circumstances. . .


----------



## AR1911 (Jun 17, 2013)

Frank Ford said:


> I had a similar problem with a small eBay "store."  Finally had PayPal claw back a payment.  Then after a month, I got a message from the seller who wanted to clean up his reputation by sending me a portion of my order as a freebie.  He did that gesture, and a couple of weeks later a relative contacted me with details of the situation.  He'd let his business lapse suddenly when he went into hospital, then tried to rebuild after returning, only to expire shortly after.
> 
> What seemed at my end to be the actions of a scammer turned out to be those of a few folks doing the best they could under the circumstances. . .



Sure, and I'm open to that possibility. But I have had one detailed email from him indicating no such problems. Right now I just want my funds restored, or my order delivered.

Update:  I now have the funds restored to my Paypal account.


----------



## stevecmo (Jun 17, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> I wonder who this guy really is? 800watt was on ebay for years the he disappeared lather he was back with a nother name only lasted a short while.
> 
> It mite be him!
> 
> Paul



According to posts on other forums, it's the same guy.  Lots of complaints.  Buyer beware.


----------



## AR1911 (Jun 17, 2013)

Interesting. I'm pretty sure I've bought from 800watt before.


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 8, 2013)

So this morning I get an email that looks like an ebay payment request for the original order.
It lists all the things I ordered and says "AMTOOLS would like to be paid with Paypal"

Back in business, all is forgiven?  Don't think so.


----------



## PurpLev (Jul 8, 2013)

AR1911 said:


> So this morning I get an email that looks like an ebay payment request for the original order.
> It lists all the things I ordered and says "AMTOOLS would like to be paid with Paypal"
> 
> Back in business, all is forgiven?  Don't think so.



oh WOW. interesting time frame from day of purchase to now... this turn of events seem strange unless there was some other communication from the seller in between stating "out of stock" or "delays" which I don't recall you mentioning :/


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 8, 2013)

PurpLev said:


> oh WOW. interesting time frame from day of purchase to now... this turn of events seem strange unless there was some other communication from the seller in between stating "out of stock" or "delays" which I don't recall you mentioning :/



Nope, absolutely no communication from them. 
No response to my emails.
No response to paypal when I filed a dispute.

Here's what they sent:*
----------------------------------------------------------------
Hello AR1911,*

*HARDPOINT INDUSTRIES would like to be paid through PayPal.*


*Merchant*
HARDPOINT INDUSTRIES
AMPM6688@HOTMAIL.COM*Note from merchant
*Qty    Item    Options    Price
1    Drill Chuck Arbor 2MT-JT1, JT2, JT3, JT6         $7.99 USD
1    5" 3-Jaw Self-Centering Lathe Chuck         $49.99 USD
1    5 PC 3/8" Shank Indexable Tool Bits Set         $19.99 USD
1    6 PC Morse Taper Sleeves Set         $19.99 USD
Amount     $97.96 USD

<tbody>

</tbody>
DescriptionAmountGoods$126.93 USD

<tbody>

</tbody>

*Total*
$126.93 USD

<tbody>

</tbody>

<tbody>

</tbody>*Pay with PayPal*HARDPOINT INDUSTRIES would like you to use PayPal - the safer, easier way to pay and get paid online. Click the *Pay Now* to continue.

            Click here to pay instantly with Paypal  (Note: This link was in strikethrough and did not work)

--------------------------

I did respond to the message:
-------------------------------
to *ben* 


 You  failed to ship this order in May, did not respond to communications, so  I reversed the charges. Now you want to do that again?  

     Tell you what - You ship me that order. When it arrives, I'll post  payment that day.  I'll even post a favorable followup to the several  negative forum posts on this matter.
-------------------------------------------------

Sadly, I could still use the stuff I ordered, and the prices are the best around, but no way will I repeat that process. I'll pay more from Enco or someone else that has a proven record.


----------

